# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Λογισμικά Σχεδίασης >  >  Με ποιό πρόγραμμα φτιάχνετε πλακέτες;

## gsmaster

Πείτε μας λοιπόν, ποιό πρόγραμμα προτιμάτε για την σχεδίαση θεωρητικού και τυπωμένου?

----------


## Lykos1986

Αν και τις τελευταίες φορές χρησιμοποίησα OrCad δεν νομίζω να το χρησιμοποιήσω ξανά!!!!!! Αυτό δεν είναι πρόγραμμα… αυτό είναι ταλαιπωρία!!!! Αν η σχεδιαστική ομάδα του προγράμματος απλά έβλεπε το Eagle θα πήγαιναν να αυτοκτονήσουν όλοι μαζί μετά!    :Shocked:  

Για το λόγο όμως ότι το Eagle είναι λίγο για…  ερασιτέχνες, τώρα μαθαίνω το Protel το οποίο λίγο που το είδα κατάλαβα πως είναι μακράν καλύτερο από το OrCad.


Για την ιστορία όμως και μόνο ψήφισα Eagle!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
 :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## sgoum

1.Proteus (Isis-Ares) σχηματικο - PCB
2.Multisim Ultiboard

Και για sim Microcap αρχικα δεν το ειχα συμπαθισει αλλα μετα απο ενα αρθρο στο Electronics World 
με τεστ των προγραμματων αυτων το ξαναδοκιμασα και ειναι ΚΟΡΥΦΑΙΟ με ελαχιστες αποκλισεις απο τις 
πραγματικες τιμες.

----------


## kagiorgos

εγώ σχεδιάζω τις πλακέτες σε eagle. Παλιά σχεδίαζα σε pcb αλλά μου έβγενε η ψυχή. Για αυτό ψήφισα eagle

----------


## tzitzikas

Eagle.πολυ ευχρηστο και ευκολο στο να το μαθεις.

----------


## d.r soutras

Multisim Ultiboard αργό και απαρχαιωμένο
ΠΡΟΤΕΛ το καλύτερο!εύχρηστο, γρήγορη σχεδίαση!

----------


## k_sotiris

Με το eagle φυσικά. Με αυτό ασχολήθικα από παλιά και είναι πολύ βολικό   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## NUKE

Εγω το Sprint Layout χρησιμοποιω αλλα νομιζω οτι δεν ειναι πολυ καλο.Το Eagle που μπορω να το κατεβασω?

----------


## eebabs2000

Για ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ.
 Δεν έχω κατεβάσει τίποτα και δε ξέρω κατά πόσο βοηθάει!

----------


## Nemmesis

εγω εχω το Pia PCB Editor, παλιο αλλα πολυ ευκολο

----------


## dal_kos

Εγω χρησιμοποιω το  Pad2Pad.
Μια φορα δοκιμασα το Eagle αλλα δεν καταλαβαινα τπτ!  :Confused:  
Λετε να 'μαι τοσο τουβλο?  :Rolling Eyes:

----------


## Επιστήμων

Εγώ χρησιμοποιώ διάτρητες πλακέτες !!!   :Very Happy:   :Very Happy:

----------


## ok1gr

Μιά από τα ίδια  :Very Happy:   :Wink:   :Laughing:   :OK:

----------


## NUKE

Και εγω χρησιμοποιω διατρητες αλλα οι αλλες εχουν αλλη χαρη..

Φιλε eebabs2000 το κατεβασα αλλα ουσιαστικα ειναι  Freeware και το θελω full.Δεν πειραζει, θα το δοκιμασω.Ευχαριστω

----------


## ta03

Eagle και εδω.Μισω τις διατρητες αλλα στην πραξη το 75% των κατασκευων μου ειναι σε αυτες(ποιος να καθεται να σχεδιαζει,τυπωνει κτλ...).

----------


## erasor

Εγώ δουλευω με το Proteus , μπορεί κάποιο άλλο να ειναι καλυτερο και ευκολότερο αλλα τωρα το εχω μάθει και δεν υπάρχει χρόνος να δοκιμάσω. Την δουλειά μου πάντως την κάνω!

----------


## Danza

Εγω πάλι με το ExpressPCB που ειναι πολύ απλό και επίσης με τις κλασικές διάτρητες

----------


## DT200

Εγώ με το  protel , αλλά την πρώτη μέρα που το έτρεξα δεν καταλάβενα τίποτα ,
ευτυχώς ώμος είχα δύο καθηγητές που κάνουν αυτή τη δουλειά  (σχεδιάζουν PCB)
Και μετά από πολλές μέρες με ιδιαίτερα μαθήματα και 8 μήνες σχεδιασμού κάνω εύκολα πλακέτες δυο όψεων
(δεν έχω μάθει ακόμα να κάνω πρώτα το σχηματικό)  :Think:

----------


## chip

Το Orcad είναι εξαιρετική επιλογή !!!
Αν και είνα λίγο διαφορετικό, σε φιλοσοφία, από τα μικρά προγράμματα όποιος το μάθει θα καταλάβει γιατί είναι standar στις βιομηχανίες.
Επίσης αν πάει να σχεδιάσει μία πλακετά με 4 layer ή περισσότερα θα καταλάβει γιατί τα αλλά είναι ανεπαρκή τις περισσότερες φορές ιδιαίτερα αν έχει απαιτήσεις για high-speed digital design (όπως οι σημερινοί υπολογιστές).
Το Protel που είναι καλό πρόγραμμα, δεν το ξέρω τόσο ώστε να μπορώ να το κρίνω, όμως σε συζητήσεις με άτομα που ήξεραν και το ORCAD και το PROTEL μου έχουν πεί οτι το τελικό αποτέλεσμα του ORCAD είναι καλύτερο (μιλάμε για πλακέτες για βιομηχανική παραγωγή προϊόντος).
Απλά πράγματα. Πάρτε μια μητρική πλακετα και παρατηρηστε τις λεπτομέριες. Πχ Το κόψιμο των εσωτερικών Layer (power planes), Φανταστείται να σχεδιάσετε εσωτερικές γραμμές στο 3 ή 4ο Layer σε πλακέτα 6 Layer. Επίσης να έχετε πλήρη έλεγχο του μήκους των γραμμών και των αποστάσεων από τις άλλες γραμμές, να μπορείτε να ελέγχετε ξεχωριστά blind και buried vias, να ελέγχετε εύκολα τη θα τυπωθεί (κείμενο) πάνω στην πλακέτα, να δημιουργέιται test point πάνω στις γραμμές (χωρίς αλλαγές στο πλάτος γραμμής) (δημιουργώντας κενά στη μάσκα προστασίας) και πάρα πολλά άλλα.
Αν νιώθατε οτι θα μπορούσατε να σχεδιάσετε το τυπωμένο αυτής της μητρική πλακέτας τότε το συγκεκριμένο πρόγραμμα έχει πραγματικά πολλές δυνατότητες 
Φυσικά αν αυτό που χρειάζεται κανείς είνα να τραβά μερικές γραμμές για ένα ή δύο Layer τότε δεν έχει λογω να αγοράσει ένα πρόγραμμα χιλιάδων ευρώ αλλά ούτε καν  πολλων εκατοντάδων.
Πιθανόν για την περίπτωση αυτή να του αρκέι και το Sprint Layout  που για τα λεφτά του είναι καλό.
Προσωπικά πάντως θα πρτωτιμούσα να δουλεύω σε μία νόμιμη έκδοση του Sprint Layout παρά σε μία παράνομη έκδοση ενός επαγγελματικού προγράμματος που δεν θα μπορούσα να τ' αποκτίσω νόμιμα λόγω του υψηλού κόστους.

----------


## DT200

Το protel τα κάνει όλα αυτά που αναφέρεις απλά θα πρέπει να το ρυθμίσεις κατάλληλα ώστε να έχει διαφανή επίπεδα , 
να τα βλέπεις ένα ένα ή όλα μαζί το ένα πάνω στο άλλο με κυρίαρχο αυτό που χρησιμοποιείς 
όσο για τον έλεγχο τον γραμμών και άλλων παραμέτρων , αυτά πολύ εύκολα ρυθμίζονται από τους κανόνες που θα ορίσεις.
Άλλωστε αν ένα επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα σχεδιάσεις PCB δεν κάνει τέτοια κόλπα τότε δεν είναι επαγγελματικό.

----------


## chip

Ποτέ δεν είπα οτι δεν τα κάνει αυτα το PROTEL το οποίο αναμφισβήτητα είναι καθαρά επαγγελματικό πρόγραμμα απλά κάποιοι οι οποίοι έχουν δουλέψει και τα δύο μου έχουν πει οτι το ORCAD το βρίσκουν πιο εύκολο σε αυτές τις λειτουργίες.
Προσωπικά το PROTEL δεν μπορώ να το κρίνω.
Αν κάποιος γνωρίζει καλά (σε επαγγελματικό επίπεδο και όχι απλά σε πλακετίτσες των 1-2 επιπέδων) και τα δύο προγράμματα θα ήταν πολύ ενδιαφέρον αν έκανε post την γνώμη του.

----------


## heavyaris

Το cm δεν κανει για αυτο το σκοπό;

----------


## pet

KICAD EDA

----------


## johny16

λοιπον επειδη σ αυτο το εξαημηνο ξεκιναμε να μαθαινουμε protel ψηφιζω protel απο τοτε ομως που τελιωσα το τεχνικο χρησιμοποιουσα το vectorcad αν το ξερει κανεις  θελω να δω τωρα με το protel τι θα μπορω να κανω και αν θα ειναι το ιδιο ευκολο με το vectorcad! Για να δουμε λοιπον!

----------


## Tintin

multisim-ultiboard

----------


## ALAMAN

Eagle και ORCAD, δύο απο τα μεγαλύτερα προγράμματα σχεδίασης θεωρητικών και τυπωμένων κυκλωμάτων...
Χρησιμοποιούντε και απο μεγάλες εταιρίες.

Ξέρετε πού μπορούμε να βρούμε το eagle σε full έκδοση?

----------


## FH16

To erotima einai poio sxediastiko kani eukola kai grigora thn douliasas?
H diki mou apantisi einai to Eagle, san hobistas pisteuo pos einai eukolo kai grigoro to megalo mhonektima einai oti den exei autoplace gia ta ilika kai diskolo autorouting ipo prohpo8esis.

----------


## antonis_x

εγω ειχα ξεκινησει με το eagle αλλα τωρα μαθαινω το protel και μαλλον με αυτο θα συνεχισω,αν και συνηθως χρησιμοποιω διατρητες(για μενα ειναι τεραστια ευκολια οταν θελω να φτιαξω ενα κυκλωμα,οταν προκειται να φτιαξω παραπανω απο ενα ιδια τοτε δεν το συζηταω φτιαχνω pcb,παντως ειναι και λιγο θεμα συνηθειας).PCB κανω οταν καταληξω απολυτα σε κατι,δηλαδη δεν θα του κανω αλλαγες κλπ.παντως ψηφισα protel.

----------


## kx5

orcad γιατί αυτό έμαθα στη σχολή και το έχω συνηθίσει. Επίσης υπάρχουν διαθέσιμες βιβλιοθήκες εξαρτημάτων στο διαδίκτυο.

----------


## manos_3

Εγώ στη σχολή κάνω το protel. Εντάξει, είναι κάπως το πρόγραμμα αλλά με τον καιρό το σηνιθήζεις...

----------


## manios

http://www.hitec.gr/tina.html

το  καλύτερο πρόγραμμα   για ηλεκτρονικούς

ο καλυτερος σχεδιογράφος    στα ελληνικά 

κατεβάστε demo  για τον   δοκιμάστε   εγω το κατέβασα 

και εινια καταπληκτικό

----------

